# dash



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I don't know how many of you are on B15sentra but I posted these picks there, and I believe I mentioned something about it in a thread here a few weeks ago, so I figured I'd post the pics here too so you can see what it looks like:




















For those who don't know, the floor is neon, the HVAC is nis-knacks, and the cluster faces are from procarparts.com and is on a SE cluster (I have a GXE that started with no tach at all).

Seth


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I like!


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Kinda nice. I dig.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

My floorboard looks like that only with red neon..all black interior


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY NICE seth....I like alot but where do you have the neons set up to glow like that???

Oh and you're in Miami Beach?? U ever hit the strip Ocean Drive and Washington???


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Clap clap clap clap clap...

I approve!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

if I want to do a switch like that should I just buy the SER faces and switch it out?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,

Check my B15sentra.net 'writeup'. It talks about placement and fitment.

As for 'cruzin'...nah I never really did that scene. I did it a few times in high school, but for me it had no point other than to people watch and see what cars there were. I didn't have a car then anyway unless I borrowed my moms van or rode in someone elses car (and these people got high and drunk after a while). I don't go looking for girls so riding the brake for an hour and a half to go 1 mile got tired after a while. However, if I knew people to go with I would go, since its 'fun' in a group. But groups need big cars and then your out of an import and into a van again.

Seth

P.S. Thanks for the props. It's different when your car is appreciated by someone else, it's not a sensation I'm used to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

gracias, i'll look it up using the "search" thingy 
laters


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*Excuisit interior THUMBS UP!!!*

WOw, thats incredible, it looks super sweet. I totally give you props, Who says indiglows make a ricer? or neons?.. I will probably be investing in the HVAC guages too!. except im going to get a Hyper white underbody kit, cause my car is white.. so.. white and white.. holy car


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Get a fog machine, like the kind they have at clubs, stick it in your trunk and make a duct so that the fog releases under the car, that way with the white neon and the white car you will have a glowing mist eminating from under it. It would be a divine presence.

Seth


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

That sounds kinda nice. He he he ... a little out there but it would grab attention and be original. Would definitely like to see that happen. 




sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Get a fog machine, like the kind they have at clubs, stick it in your trunk and make a duct so that the fog releases under the car, that way with the white neon and the white car you will have a glowing mist eminating from under it. It would be a divine presence.
> 
> Seth *


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hahaha*

smoke machene.. well, you could freak people out, and after you get done whooping them, you can like turn it on, and make it look like your engine over heated. HAHAHHA. htat would be so funny.. sounds like a funny mod to me


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey seth.. i love your guages and cluster especially the indiglo. Really nicely done. and where did you get ur cluster from again? and do you have the RPM thingy ma bob?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> and do you have the RPM thingy ma bob?


Tachometer....perhaps...?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

That the word !  

finals week.. brain is being over worked.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

thats cool....I was trying to remember a word today and couldnt for the life of me...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey seth where did you get ur AC panels 2 glow blue? that looks dope


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*HELPPPPPPPPPP*

SCREW THIS I AM SWAPPING TO A GUAGE WITH TACH, SETH HELP ME OUT I WAS GONNA DO THAT BUT NOW I AM REALLY GONNA MOVE ON IT BUT I NEED ALOT OF HELP FIRST WHERE CAN I GET A TACHED GAUGE AND THE REVERSE INDIGLO'S ARE FROM PROCARS.COM CAN YOU DROP ME PM AND HELP ME OUT ON THE PROCEDURE CUZ I THINK YOUR THE ONE THAT SAID THAT I CAN KEEP MY ORGINIAL MILES ON THE CAR!!!! SORRY FOR THE CAPS GOT EXCITED AND KEPT WRITING MAD PROPS BY THE WAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

thats is really cool looking great job


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Maybe I shouldn't have posted those pics, now everyones gonna do it.
Just check out this: 

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26323

Thats the B15sentra thread I keep referring to above.
For specifics I guess you can PM me, unless you want to keep it public. Attention can be fun!!

Seth

P.S. Check junkyards and the junkyard inventory web search engines for your parts.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Get a fog machine, like the kind they have at clubs, stick it in your trunk and make a duct so that the fog releases under the car, that way with the white neon and the white car you will have a glowing mist eminating from under it. It would be a divine presence.
> 
> Seth *


 Sounds cool, but he needs like freaking 4 altanotors just to get the thing to turn on! LOL


----------

